# North East Dog Show



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

After the sucess of last years show we are holding another! Easy reach from Newcastle, Gateshead, Durham & Sunderland!

Dog show 26th of June starting at 1pm in Consett County Durham, 13 classes 2 races Best in show. £1 per class per dog rosettes and prize bags to sixth place, rosette trophy and dog food for best in show. Stalls, refreshments, demos etc Check out our page

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah normally would have come along but we r in Blackpool show that day


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Iwent there last year and agree it was a good show raising money for charity. But I have to say, many folks commented on my breed and should they even be there and one owner even let his dog cock his leg on my dog who was sitting quite happily in his crate and then had the cheek to have a go at me when my dog growled and barked at his dog!! What did he expect when his dog had just piddled all over mine!

This year, I wont be going as I am at Blackpool Dog Show with Ditsy.


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Iwent there last year and agree it was a good show raising money for charity. But I have to say, many folks commented on my breed and should they even be there and one owner even let his dog cock his leg on my dog who was sitting quite happily in his crate and then had the cheek to have a go at me when my dog growled and barked at his dog!! What did he expect when his dog had just piddled all over mine!
> 
> This year, I wont be going as I am at Blackpool Dog Show with Ditsy.


That is absolutely disgusting and im so sorry to hear that, I know its not much use now but i have put a status on the group wall about how that wont be tolerated, I faintly remember 2 rottweilers both absolutely lovely dogs and did not deserve comments such as those, It is just pure ignorance.... Alot of group members agree. Hope you both have a fab time in Blackpool!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jrtz_rock said:


> That is absolutely disgusting and im so sorry to hear that, I know its not much use now but i have put a status on the group wall about how that wont be tolerated, I faintly remember 2 rottweilers both absolutely lovely dogs and did not deserve comments such as those, It is just pure ignorance.... Alot of group members agree. Hope you both have a fab time in Blackpool!!


I hope you have another great show and raise lots of money :biggrin:


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks!!

Shaping up to be a good day!!


----------

